# Install Google apps without root?



## budmonster (Jun 16, 2011)

I've seen some people say they have installed Google applications without rooting there KF, is that possible? I would love to have the actual YouTube app, GMail, etc. Anyone know if this is possible and if so any directions on how to?

Thanks and Happy Holidays!


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes you can. You need to acquire them somehow. If you have a rooted phone you can pull them from that. If not download a gingerbread rom for any phone and extract them from that (/system/app). Then you need to place the apps on your SD card. Then use es file explorer (or root explorer) to browse to and install them. Make sure you have unknown sources checked in settings-> device.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

